# King Kong



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!

Well, that's not true. I'll add that this 3 hour long megaflick HAS no slow, dull, boring parts. It's totally gripping all the way through.
Jack Black portrays his slimy character flawlessly, as does everyone else. 

The dinosaurs aren't as good as the Jurassic Park ones, but they're pretty close. Kong, on the other hand, looks fantastic. It's easy to see that he's had a hard life.
Kong's facial expressions convey volumes. He doesn't need to speak to let us know exactly what he's saying. They really did a phenomenal job of that.

There are a lot of major action sequences, some of which you've seen on TV by now and many more which were complete surprises. Everything on Skull island is big, bad, and super-creepy. Even the crickets are some sort of super mutant death-crickets.

There are also a lot of very funny moments. Some of them might not have been intended to be as hilarious as they were, which only makes them funnier. When you see it, think "nope, not her..nope, not her either..dangit, how many bighaired screaming blondes are _IN_ this town anyway?" when Kong goes on his rampage and you'll see what I mean.

Of course, King Kong is not a comedy. It's a tragedy, and for every giggle there's a sniffle. We watch Kong have the most fun he's ever had in his life, and then we watch him die like a dog. Whoops, sorry for that spoiler; yes the big ape dies at the end. My apologies to the two of you who didn't know that.

You GOTS to go see this amazing flick. It's kinda depressing at the end, but wow, what a ride until then.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going to see it tommorow. Looks like a splendid show.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw KK on wednesday. I have to say that it was one of the best films I've ever seen! It's nothing like the original, only the bit when king kong shakes the men off of the tree into a deep trench, and at the end when KK is on the empire state building. Though the second version in 1976, KK climbs to the top of the twin towers because they are a similar structure to the stone pillers in which he lived near on the island.
Though I never new how they got King Kong from Skull island to New York.
Anyway, it was an extremely good film and I can't explain just how good it was because it was so amazing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

hmmm... i want to see it now!

I saw a 15 minute sneak peek and it was really boing... he picked this chick up and ran to a cliff....they sat there and stared at eachother for 10 minutes and that was it...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it is great!!!! I went woth some friends and we never got bored, though my one friend has a habit of shouting a funny remark every once and awhile. I was a mazed to see Jack Black actualy acting, I haven't taken him seriously since i bought his abum, Tenacious D. The effects are amazing, kong looks so life like! Though they don't show the method of transporting kong, if you look at the ship it has a large and empty deck taking up the front half of the ship. It's my theory that Kong was placed hear, tied down, and continuely drugged on their return journey. Though I just can't fathem how they got him on the ship. It's sssooooo worth the money, I never go to the movies because it cost $7.50 around here but I was so glad I shelled it out for this!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

man i sounded like i believed that this was a true event based on my theory of transportation, don't worry I'm not crazy....well.....not that crazy


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I also thought this movie was amazing. It was really long, but totally worth it. The ending made me want to cry and it really makes you see how people really are. If there really was a gorilla this large there would be people out there trying to do the same.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree very very good flick!!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I didn't like it so much  I think once you know the story line, then the Kong era is over for you, the originals, for their time, were very good movies, though - this WON'T be one i'm going to buy lol
PS: Jack Black and Adrien Brody are all this movie has going for them.. even the CGI is a little..iff-niff.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

WAIT WAIT WAIT.... THE OLD SALT??? KONG DIES? DAMNIT!!! THANKS FOR RUINING IT!! just kiddin, i thought it was great. it was much closer to the original than the second one, and im glad there wasnt any clay-mation this time. NOW IF WE CAN JUST TALK HOLLYWOOD INTO REMAKING CLASH OF THE TITANS!!! CAN I GET A HELL YEA??


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Getting Hollywood to remake Clash of the Titans?? What in the world is Clash of the Titans??


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what the heck is wrong with you people?? WHAT IS CLASH OF THE TITANS? WHAT??!!
its a really old movie with graphics equal to the original king kong, it has a great story line, just crummy actors and even worse special effects. i think with the current swell in remake movies, that would be a great candidate. it use to come on all the time when i was growing up, that and beast master, lots of old crummy movies. haha check it out, but beware, it really needs a remake.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

_Clash_ was a mishmash of greek mythology bits strung together into a single storyline. Perseus, played by Harry Hamlin, was the primary focus as I recall.
It was really cheesy, even for it's time. Remade today, maybe by the same people who have been cranking out flicks like _Troy, Gladiator, & Alexander_ but with good special effects, it just might not suck too much. heck, if the guys who made _Hercules & Xena, Warrior Princess _ made it, it would still rock even with that level of goofy graphics. ( which should tell you just how bad Clash of the Titans looked. )

On a tangent, _Troy_ was a major disappointment. Don't go see it expecting Homer's Illyad, because it doesn't even come close. Ah, The Illyad..now there's a movie I'd like to see made with modern technique.

Anyway, yeah, Clash of the Titans could stand to be remade, and I'd watch it if it was. In fact, there's a lot of stuff I'd like to see remade.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think they should remake "Independence Day", that was a crap film.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I think they should remake "Independence Day", that was crap film.


I loved that =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I think they should remake "Independence Day", that was crap film.


aww, i like that movie. lol


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Gosh, i've just realised what "_Clash of the Titans_" is...we had to watch it in English and i was laughing so hard i started crying  LMAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

well i just saw King Kong last night and i loved it! except the natives of the island kind of scared me. :shock:


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> they need to redo war of the worlds again. it was so confusing, I mean I wouldn't even have known how the aliens died without reading the book (which i did thankfully) tom cruise kinda sucked in the movie and it wasn't very thorough


I hope they NEVER REDO IT.. it'd be pointless, the original was tact-tastic... LOL ... and the remake was enjoyable enough, i think remaking it again would be pointless and stupid -_- Whats more to know about the story??And i doubt the effects will get any better.

I would like to see, as much as i love it, Resident Evil redone.. but, WITH GOOD CGI, unlike..well, both the movies, and closer to the game (like with the big house and all), that would be great!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> Gosh, i've just realised what "_Clash of the Titans_" is...we had to watch it in English and i was laughing so hard i started crying  LMAO


yes yes yes, its terrible, i know dangit! im just saying it would be super cool if it was redone, give the people a break, it was terrible because it was made with play-doh, (plus i really like greek mythology)


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I love this movie!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> well i just saw King Kong last night and i loved it! except the natives of the island kind of scared me. :shock:



haha yeah that old lady scared the **** out of me.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> yes yes yes, its terrible, i know dangit! im just saying it would be super cool if it was redone, give the people a break, it was terrible because it was made with play-doh, (plus i really like greek mythology)


I also have a passion for greek mythology.. i reckon with a good director, maybe even Peter Jackson himself, it could be done..


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

ghetto! woa u haven't posted on here in like forever! welcome back.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> ghetto! woa u haven't posted on here in like forever! welcome back.



Yeah, thnx it feels good to be back


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> welcome back ghetto, I was wondering where u went. glad you're back :-D


thnx, I see your still using the sig I made for you. :grin:


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

My Friend said it was better than Lord of the rings, and i thought "okay it has to be good". I liked the movie but it was one of those movies you kinda thought "meh"! The action scenes werent that great because thats all you saw on the trailers on TV. So the action scenes were "old". And i was just waiting for King Kong to die and get over with. I'd give it a B-


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> king kong dies??!?!?!?! thanx a lot!


haha nice try baby, but i already tried that joke on the first page.... copy cat!!!!


----------



## Jwee1125 (Sep 27, 2005)

I loved Kong. The only thing I had against it were relatively minor:

1) Outside in New York and it is snowing. Kong's breath doesn't show like everyone elses.
2) On top of the Empire State Building and there seems to be a light breeze. The wind up there blows enough to make the building sway on a daily basis.

Like I said, small stuff, but it pulled me out of the immersion. At least it was at the end.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> king kong dies??!?!?!?! thanx a lot!


umm sorry i guess i thought every1 knew that. :shock:


----------

